# Newb from Northwest Missouri



## user_name (Sep 14, 2010)

Just thought I would drop in and say hello. I've been creeping for about the last 2 weeks and finally joined up. I'm a wildlife management major at Northwest Missouri State. Just looking to learn some and share when I can.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jonathon. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT!
:wav:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mac county (Sep 22, 2010)

Just got back from NW Mo. Didnt see anything to shoot this time. but love it up there.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Superdave0002 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello user_name Im a NWMSU alumni welcome Did you get a deer this season?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------

